# Fliegenfischen in Österreich



## Geistig (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi, werde im Sommer 18 und wollte dann mal vll. In Österreich Fliegenfischen machen, oder in der Tiroler Ecke. Bin noch nie da gewesen habe nur gehört das es dort auch kombiniert mit der Landschaft einfach Idyllisch sein soll. Kann mir irgendwer vll. Unterkünfte oder schöne Flüsse nennen, wo es sich lohnt mal einen Abstecher hinzumachen? 

Danke im voraus 
Geistig


----------



## rob (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hallo geistig!!
ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen,weil ich in dieser ecke nicht fische.aber luigi oder gismowolfgang und noch der eine oder andere könnten was wissen.
aber die schlafen anscheinend gerade alle:mbis auf wolfgang
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo Geistig!
Tut mir sehr leid,aber über Tirol und Fliegenfischen kann ich Dir keine Erfahrenswerte geben!Aber vielleicht finde ich `nen link,dann setz ich ihn Dir hier dazu!!


----------



## Geistig (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hi!
Ja wär cool danke im Voraus.

@gismo angelst du in Österreich eher, gibts da denn empfehlenswerte Gewässer?

Mfg Geistig


----------



## gismowolf (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hi Geistig!
Ich bin in Österreich zu Hause!Natürlich fische ich da eher!!:q Ganz genau gesagt in Oberösterreich,derzeit hauptsächlich in der Traun,in der Ager!(= das sind die Ausflüsse 
von Traunsee und Attersee)und in der Antiesen(= mündet oberhalb von Schärding in den Inn)! siehe auch hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40965&page=2&pp=15
Hier noch links über Fischwässer in Österreich!
http://www3.tiscover.com/fischwasser/f_homepage...1.html
http://www.anglerinfo.at/html/bundeslander_ubersicht.html
Wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen beim Durchsuchen!!#h


----------



## luigi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hey rob,
nicht schlafen, sondern fischen war ich natürlich!! bei diesen temperaturen muss ja wohl jemand die huchen besuchen!?
@geistig: 
fliegenfischen und tirol lassen sich durchaus kombinieren. ergänzend zu wolfgangs (wie immer!) kompetenter auskunft hier noch ein link: http://members.aon.at/tiroler-fischereiverband.at/moeglichkeiten.html
pass auf, der inn und alles was aus dem hochgebirge kommt, ist von mitte juni bis mitte september eher zum vergessen (gletscherschmelze!).
wenn ich mir mein lieblingswasser aussuchen sollte, würde ich ins hotel rauter in matrei/osttirol fahren, vor allem wegen der herbstlichen äschenfischerei. weitere recht gute und öffentlich zugängliche strecken: pillersee-abfluss, kaunertal (feichten), schwarzach im defereggental, ruetzbach in neustift/stubaital, sanna...
viel spaß und erfolg!
luigi


----------



## Geistig (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Links, dann werde ich mal das Material studieren 

Die Gewässer die ihr vorgeschlagen habt, was würdet ihr denen fürn Schwierigkeitsgrad geben? Also ich angeln halt seit ich 14 bin, aber Fliegenfischen jetzt vll nen Halbes Jahr, bin also noch net so der crack was jegliche Wurftechnik angeht ^^. Ok habe einen Technikkurs gemacht aber, sind die Gewässer da so naja ich sage mal eher "offen" was bäume angeht ^^. 

Mfg und nochmal Vielen Dank
geistig


----------



## gismowolf (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Servus Geistig!
Wenn Du glaubst,daß Du noch nicht perfekt wirfst(wer kann das wirklich?),dann ist die
Praxis der beste Lehrmeister!!Man kann z.B.auch mit einem (annähernd)horizontalen Rollwurf unter die überhängenden Bäume werfen!!Hab keine Angst davor!!Probier`s doch einfach einmal!#h


----------



## mrrobbie (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

super fliegengewässer....


GAIL !!!
da musst teilweise die felsen runterklettern aber geile löcher mit noch viel geileren trouts


----------



## Mikesch (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo Geistig,

hier noch ein Link mit weniger Büschen  |supergri .


----------



## Geistig (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

sehen ja echt geil aus da diese naturflüsse in den Bergen...krass. Naja Vielen Dank nochmal, nun mal sehen was sowas kostet und wenn ja dann wo ich mich einquartiere ^^.

Funktionieren die gewässer mit dem Catch&Release verfahren? Also habe generell nix gegen muss man halt nur wissen sonst muss man Fisch kaufen lol ^^ und kann ihn net selbst mitnehmen 

Mfg Geistig


----------



## Siluris (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hai
Vielleicht bin ich etwas spät mit meinem Tip.
Mein Lieblingsgewässer ist die Mur im Grenzbereich Salzburg <-> Steiermark.
Ungefähr Tamsweg bis Murau. Die Lizenzen sind zwar etwas heavy, aber Du hast die Chance auf einen wirklich guten Fisch. Die Strecken sind mit Bachforellen und Regenbognern, sowie Äschen besetzt.
Das Brittelmaß für Äschen und Bachforellen liegt  bei 40cm, aber keine Angst, ist ohne weiteres möglich.

LG

Bernd


----------



## Geistig (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Bei den meisten Gewässern dort besteht das Catch&Release verfahren, sehe ich das richtig? Hab nix dagegen nur so eine Frage ^^

Bzw dieses Brittelmaß hab ich auf den Links auch gesehen, ist das das Mindestmaß ???

Mfg


----------



## Mikesch (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*



			
				Geistig schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bzw dieses Brittelmaß hab ich auf den Links auch gesehen, ist das das Mindestmaß ???
> 
> Mfg



Ja.

So, und jetzt muss ich noch einen langen Satz dazuschreiben, da es ansonsten ein "unerwünschtes Kurzposting" wäre, damit ich meine relativ kurze Antwort, mehr ist ja eigentlich nicht nötig, auch wirklich posten kann.  |rolleyes


----------



## braxnhoby (3. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo!!

Da ich ja ein Kärntner bin kann ich die dieses Bundesland nur weiterempfehlen.
Fligenfische kannst du hier in der Möll der oberen Drau und der Gail, sowie zahlreichen kleineren Gewässern such einfach mal im Google nach den oben genannten Flüssen.
Besonders die Möll ist für kapitale Äschen ein Geheimtipp.


----------

